# Liberty Remembers



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Today marks the first day of my second year in art. Ive yet to develop my own definitive style, and fell a hundred odd works short of my yearly goal. 
One thing I know, the journey would have been far less enjoyable, and I would not have learned nearly so much without the advice and association with you, my friends who participate in this forum..
To mark this date, I completed this painting, "Liberty Remembers"


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Like I said in an earlier comment. This is a powerful piece with a powerful message. What a great way to finish a year of truly great work! We thank YOU Don. Your relentless dedication and willingness to tackle anything is truly inspiring ! And DON, open ur eyes man. I can spot a Don H painting from a mile away! You definitely have your own style. I see it as modern impressionist/
expressionist...


----------



## artbydee (Dec 16, 2011)

Well done, Don .I like it,too.
Della


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you Michael and Della! 
You see something I don't yet, Michael. But then perhaps its best I don't worry about style and just do what I do. The only painting system I have studied would be the modern "Painterly" style which is consistent with impressionism and even expressionism.


----------

